# Good Pub On The North Side - Sydney



## dpadden (16/1/09)

Morning all,

I am having lunch with a few lads over North Sydney way today. Can anyone advise a half decent pub around North Sydney/CrowsNest/St Leonards that has some decent beers on tap?

thanks in advance....Paddo


----------



## MartinS (16/1/09)

Paddo said:


> I am having lunch with a few lads over North Sydney way today. Can anyone advise a half decent pub around North Sydney/CrowsNest/St Leonards that has some decent beers on tap?



If Belgian's are your thing, then there's always Epoque at Cammeray.


----------



## karldr (16/1/09)

Paddo said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I am having lunch with a few lads over North Sydney way today. Can anyone advise a half decent pub around North Sydney/CrowsNest/St Leonards that has some decent beers on tap?
> 
> thanks in advance....Paddo




Epoch Belgian Beer Cafe on Miller St Cammeray, just up from North Sydney

Or 

Bazaar Beer Cafe at St Leonards - Czech style beer cafe

Both do food and a good choice of beer.

No affilliation


----------



## rclemmett (16/1/09)

The crowy is half decent, on cnr of falcon.


----------



## MartinS (16/1/09)

Rob2 said:


> The crowy is half decent, on cnr of falcon.



Their selection of beers is hardly anything to write home about though.


----------



## rclemmett (16/1/09)

MartinS said:


> Their selection of beers is hardly anything to write home about though.



Indeed. He didn't ask for a good pub though, just a half decent one.


----------



## T.D. (16/1/09)

Depends if you want a good pub or a good beer list I guess. The Rag is a great pub. Got the usual suspects on tap. Great old pub. Corner of Berry and Miller.


----------



## dpadden (16/1/09)

T.D. said:


> Depends if you want a good pub or a good beer list I guess. The Rag is a great pub. Got the usual suspects on tap. Great old pub. Corner of Berry and Miller.



mmmm...the rag & famish forgot about that one, great place for a beer and a pie on a friday afternoon. Might run with that one, thanks TD


----------



## Jase71 (16/1/09)

karldr said:


> Bazaar Beer Cafe at St Leonards - Czech style beer cafe



Is this relatively new ? Where abouts is it in St leonards ?


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (16/1/09)

Give these ago - 

North Syd - Rag and Famish
Cameray - Epoque
St Leonards - Bazaar Beer Cafe

You will get some good beers and some great food at these joints. The rest of the places around here are the usual [email protected] <_< 

Cheers
DK


----------



## karldr (16/1/09)

Jase71 said:


> Is this relatively new ? Where abouts is it in St leonards ?



Jase,

Its at the top of Albany St, a block down from the Pacific Highway

I think its been open a year or so.


----------



## quantocks (16/1/09)

Bazaar have the following beers:

on tap:

bernard lager,
bernard dark lager,
czeck cut (half lager/half dark)
diesel (lager and coke)
shandy (lager and sprite)
crystal lager (lager and sparkling wine)

in bottles:

pilsner urquell
budjovicky budvar
erdiner weisbier
hoegaarden
staropramen
velkopopovicky kozel
dreher bak
delirium tremens
floris griotte cherry beer
asahi


----------



## Katherine (16/1/09)

quantocks said:


> Bazaar have the following beers:
> 
> on tap:
> 
> ...



lagar and coke you serious??????


----------



## Muggus (17/1/09)

quantocks said:


> Bazaar have the following beers:
> 
> on tap:
> 
> ...


Went here late last year for food and beer. Quite a nice selection. Tried quite a few i've never seen elsewhere there like the Bernards and Dreher Bak(so heavy!).
There's also the Gilroy pub near St Leonards station. Seemed quite nice, old sortas British-style pub. Had a few LCPAs there on our way to the Bazaar, and would be happy enough to check it out again.


----------

